# Civil engineer jobs in AUS



## temimoon (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi all,
I've got PR for a month, I'm planning to move to aus in April, I'm a civil engineer with 5 years experience in consultant and project planning.
I'm concerned about where to go so that I can find a job well, and salary expectation. Pls advise me soon!!!!


----------

